# Trails rund um Neumarkt in der Opf.



## NeumarkterMTB (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche Trails rund um Neumarkt in der Oberpfalz (Dillberg; Wolfstein; Mariahilfberg; usw...)
Die Trails sollten alle in einem Umkreis von ca.30km liegen. Gegen steile Berge zu beginn habe ich nichts   Solange es danach schön bergab geht.


----------



## norman68 (16. Mai 2011)

Gib mal Neumarkt hier in die Suchfunktion ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (16. Mai 2011)

en bisschen was geht in dem Ecken, der Buchberg ist außerdem zu Empfehlen. Die wichtigsten Trails sind in der OSM eingezeichnet...


----------



## Tackleberry86 (25. Mai 2011)

In Neumarkt wäre ich auch dabei,
zusammen fahren macht mehr Spaß  

lasst was hören


----------



## silberko (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo
Kennt von euch jemand den Fuchssteig am Buchberg?? Wenn ja würd den gern mal mitfahren.

Gruß Konrad


----------



## chris84 (26. Juni 2012)

jep, der ist bekannt und wird regelmäßig gefahren 

Meistens wird er im Rahmen einer größeren Tour mitgeholt, manchmal auch nur teilweise. 
Von Mühlhausen aus kommt man am alten Kanal entlang ja wunderbar bis zum Buchberg. Und wenn man erst mal dort ist braucht man nur noch der Beschilderung folgen. 

Unsere Tourentreffpunkte liegen meist Nordwestlich von Neumarkt (Loderbach, Köstelbach), wenn dir das nicht zu weit anzufahren ist kannst du auch mal ne Tour mitfahren, die Neumarkter Runde z.B. lässt sich ganz gut mit dem Buchberg und einem Teil der Zeugenbergrunde verknüpfen.


----------

